
iOS 11.4 brings stereo pairs and multi-room audio with AirPlay 2 - runesoerensen
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/05/ios-11-4-brings-stereo-pairs-and-multi-room-audio-with-airplay-2/
======
karmajunkie
Anybody know if this fixes the battery issues reported with 11.3.1?

